# A Shout Out To Love



## washburn (Aug 7, 2008)

Give a shout to love, let it all hang out! who here is in love right now?

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is beautiful, kind, an all around sweetheart, damn sexy, funny, finds me funny, has the voice of an angel and a heart of gold. we share sooooooo much in common its scary!! The universe will provide! Throw out all your love to the world and make some more! even if our hands are empty, let out hearts be full and never diminished!
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:
:wubu:


----------



## Tad (Aug 7, 2008)

But how do you really feel? 

Seriously, congrats, ain't it grand?


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in love. She's stunningly beautiful, we have similar interests and desires, and she would go with me to the end of the universe. Maybe some day she'll even post here instead of just reading everything I do...


----------



## Tad (Aug 7, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> I'm in love. She's stunningly beautiful, we have similar interests and desires, and she would go with me to the end of the universe. Maybe some day she'll even post here instead of just reading everything I do...



Hey, Happenstance's better half, why not come out and introduce yourself? We'd love to meet you!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2008)

you all suck

*sits in the corner and throws fish heads at people*

;-)


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2008)

Its nice to know romantic love still exists. Congrats.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, I still have many years ahead of me to grow up and realize that my true passion is the stock market.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> you all suck
> 
> *sits in the corner and throws fish heads at people*
> 
> ;-)


eat them up, yum!

-Rusty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> eat them up, yum!
> 
> -Rusty



and to keep it on topic I will add:

roly poly fish heads, eat them up, yum.


----------



## JMNYC (Aug 7, 2008)

Head over heels, more today than yesterday, last year, last decade. My best girl. My pal, my love. Fireworks. Refrain "You're just too good to be true/can't take my eyes off of you" in the brain.

Ramming into each others' shopping baskets at the supermarket by "accident" for the hell of it. Her imitating, at my request, Al Pacino, Bela Lugosi, Mick Jagger, and reenacting the assassination of Lee Harvey Oswald. Tickle fights she always wins. Singing together. A note left on my desk this morning, "I love you (insert pet name) oxoxoxo". Watching her sleep, marveling at her perfect nose and little indentation right above her mouth. Closing the bedroom door so I don't wake her up in the early morning, trying to get back to the apartment by 9 after my bike ride so I can be there when she leaves for work.


----------



## washburn (Aug 7, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Its nice to know romantic love still exists. Congrats.



sounds like you may still be looking?? If so my advise is this: 

wear your mind on your sleeve and keep your heart on the tip of your tongue. As well, always remember that in the search for happiness, a grain of sand is bigger than a mountain.

c'mon lets hear more! Keep it comin! the more you show it, more will go around. Sarcasm is always welcome too, (hehehehe, "fish heads" lmfao)


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I'm jealous.


----------



## KaliCurves (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in love. I'm so much in love that it hurts. I miss him on a daily basis. We are on different sides of the US him East me West. I love to wach him sleeping. We turn on our webcams at night just so I can fall asleep to the sound of him snoring. I can't wait to fall asleep in his arms every night, and wake to his face every morning.

I feel so wonderful and proud when I am with him. He is so handsome, polite, caring. Yet he can be a rugged though asshole when needed. He loves my kids I love his. We cant wait to make it one huge family, and maybe add to it one day.



I've never felt this way...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 8, 2008)

"When you love someone, all your saved-up wishes start coming out." ~ Elizabeth Bowen (1899-1973)


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 8, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "When you love someone, all your saved-up wishes start coming out." ~ Elizabeth Bowen (1899-1973)



where were you when I was planning my wedding?? (ok..you were right here) for my place cards I chose a different love quote to go on each one under the guests name..that one would have been perfect!!


----------



## Haunted (Aug 8, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> I'm in love. I'm so much in love that it hurts. I miss him on a daily basis. We are on different sides of the US him East me West. I love to wach him sleeping. We turn on our webcams at night just so I can fall asleep to the sound of him snoring. I can't wait to fall asleep in his arms every night, and wake to his face every morning.
> 
> I feel so wonderful and proud when I am with him. He is so handsome, polite, caring. Yet he can be a rugged though asshole when needed. He loves my kids I love his. We cant wait to make it one huge family, and maybe add to it one day.
> 
> ...



I Love her forever and always Truly and deeply with every ounce of my soul when i see her My heart skips a beat when she smiles it brings a tear to my eye every thing is better with her. every day is brighter. she's My reason for getting out of bed everyday and fighting through every day to get myself closer to her. 

(on a side note, one problem with dimensions is ill informed Mods, The so called link in Kali's signature was to BBWXXXTREME.com It's a social networking site for BBW's BHM's FA's And FFA's which i thought is what dims was all about it's not a paysite it's not kali's paysite It's 100% Free, it's knee jerk reaction like this that make people stop posting here whats with all the censoring!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2008)

Haunted said:


> ...(on a side note, one problem with dimensions is ill informed Mods, The so called link in Kali's signature was to BBWXXXTREME.com It's a social networking site for BBW's BHM's FA's And FFA's which i thought is what dims was all about it's not a paysite it's not kali's paysite It's 100% Free, it's knee jerk reaction like this that make people stop posting here whats with all the censoring!!!!!!!!!!!)



wow, ok, jeez. Let me explain something to you. When I clicked on it it said I had to be over 18 and needed to join, so I removed the link and dropped her a line. She explained to me that it wasn't a paysite, and I came here to reinstate the sig, and then saw this lovely note from you.

I am sorry if you think I am an ill-informed mod or did something harsh. I don't think I did, and I don't appreciate the comments.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 8, 2008)

I Am In Love Too, She Is So Beautiful. She Is Coming Outside Right Now. Hang On Let Me Duck Behind This Bush.


----------



## Red Raven (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in love.... but the girl I'm in love with is taken. I keep waiting and hoping though .


----------



## Haunted (Aug 8, 2008)

Haunted said:


> (on a side note, one problem with dimensions is ill informed Mods, The so called link in Kali's signature was to BBWXXXTREME.com It's a social networking site for BBW's BHM's FA's And FFA's which i thought is what dims was all about it's not a paysite it's not kali's paysite It's 100% Free, it's knee jerk reaction like this that make people stop posting here whats with all the censoring!!!!!!!!!!!)



I hereby Retract the above attack on Soverysoft My comment was not meant as a personal attack on any one particular Mod, I'm frustrated with the point that posts or sigs get edited or removed instead of us being requested to straighten out or explain the infraction


----------



## Haunted (Aug 8, 2008)

And I apologize for Hijacking this thread to air out my frustrations Sorry washburn


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I Am In Love Too, She Is So Beautiful. She Is Coming Outside Right Now. Hang On Let Me Duck Behind This Bush.



that made me literally laugh out loud


----------



## Kiyera (Aug 11, 2008)

edx said:


> Hey, Happenstance's better half, why not come out and introduce yourself? We'd love to meet you!



I'm in love. If you've ever passed words with him, you know why. If you've ever seen him, you know why. 

He's also the best cuddler I've ever known, but that's really just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2008)

edx said:


> Hey, Happenstance's better half, why not come out and introduce yourself? We'd love to meet you!





Kiyera said:


> I'm in love. If you've ever passed words with him, you know why. If you've ever seen him, you know why.
> 
> He's also the best cuddler I've ever known, but that's really just the icing on the cake.



Hey cool, you did come and introduce yourself--I'm pleasantly surprised 

I just read your intro on the intro thread, very cool. That is a really serious commute! I hope you are getting to spend a good amount of time in Montreal (aka near Happenstance, although also around good bagels and smoked meat come to think of it).

Anyway, I compliment you on your good taste, and I hope we'll hear from you at least periodically 

PS. While my wife is not technically a librarian she spent a lot of hours working and volunteering in libraries, so my stereotypes of librarians may be ...... more fun than those of the general public *L* The conversations going on at the ciruclation desk when there were no clients seem to have been....maybe not what most would expect in a library.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in love. He's much younger...and it doesn't matter. He comes from a different cultural, religious, and economic background...and it doesn't matter. We make each other happy. :happy:


----------



## JMNYC (Aug 11, 2008)

And one more thing. When I shook the corner of the bed the other day to wake her up, she pretended to be Regan from "The Exorcist" without a moment's hesitation. Didn't do the head spin----did the flippy-flop and the speaking in tongues. Is something ever so funny it's beyond laughter? This was such a moment.

Gotta love a lady like that!


----------



## prettyssbbw (Sep 19, 2008)

washburn said:


> Give a shout to love, let it all hang out! who here is in love right now?
> 
> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She is beautiful, kind, an all around sweetheart, damn sexy, funny, finds me funny, has the voice of an angel and a heart of gold. we share sooooooo much in common its scary!! The universe will provide! Throw out all your love to the world and make some more! even if our hands are empty, let out hearts be full and never diminished!
> ...



My Soulmate..

I am happy to announce that i have found my soulmate. Or rather i should say,he found me. Here on Dimensions.

He found me at not so perfect times in our lives. It has taken some work to get where we are today. At times

because of some obstacles in our lives it has appeared to be hopeless but we have perservered through it and

our relationship has become so strong that i highly doubt that anything could come between us now.


He is loyal,he is kind. Brave when i need him to be. He loves me unconditionally.He is my best friend,my soulmate.. He makes me laugh.He makes me feel beautiful.
When we started to talk online we found out we have so many similarities. To name some...

Our mothers have the same first and middle name.
We are both 1/8 native.
We both say words that we have never heard anyone else in our areas say. 
Both our dads are cra-zay LOL!
And upon spending the night with him we found we buy the same type of whitening toothpaste. That may seem pretty
small but with all the other big similarities it is amazing. 
Our grocery shopping habits are the same.
We were both out of the house at an early age. And so much more.

When i am with him hours seem like minutes.We can easily fly through a whole day. We are always making each other laugh. 
When it comes time to leave him,it feels like i have lost my best
friend. And as i am leaving,i am already counting down the time until i can go again.

I am 100% totally,in love,with you washburn (david)!!!!! :wubu: I think this thread is as appropriate as any to declare my love for you because you made this thread. XOXO


----------



## KaliCurves (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG its sio nice to finally know who the heck you are!! Congrats, Isnt it nice to beable to express it in the open??




prettyssbbw said:


> My Soulmate..
> 
> I am happy to announce that i have found my soulmate. Or rather i should say,he found me. Here on Dimensions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been in love for the past 20 years, and it gets better every day!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so in love, fairly new relationship, but we just fire on every cylinder. I've never met anyone who just appeals to me so much, on every level. She's beautiful, she's smart, she's goofy and dorky, and she's just sooooooo much fun. We have had nothing but good times, it's amazing. I fell for her so hard and quick, I didn't stand a chance. Every moment I've spent with her has been better than the moment before. 

I am so in love with you Devon, you just rock my world, I love you.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 20, 2008)

Im so deeply in love too,with a beautiful english SSBBW,we have had so many issues to overcome,but we are still together against the odds,we have a lot in common,and love nothing more than being snuggled together ,kissing and cuddling,and theres more to cuddle than I have ever imagined in my wildest FA dreams...


----------



## Filly (Sep 20, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> you all suck
> 
> *sits in the corner and throws fish heads at people*
> 
> ;-)



bahahaha! I second that! Stupid lovers and their stupid romantic emotions. 

Nah just kidding. It's a great feeling so im happy that you guys have all found that.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 20, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Im so deeply in love too,with a beautiful english SSBBW,we have had so many issues to overcome,but we are still together against the odds,we have a lot in common,and love nothing more than being snuggled together ,kissing and cuddling,and theres more to cuddle than I have ever imagined in my wildest FA dreams...



Thank you sweetheart we have overcome alot and our love will let us overcome the rest


----------



## Rowan (Sep 20, 2008)

Blech on all of you  *bitter way too single woman* lol


----------



## Emma (Sep 23, 2008)

I am also in love, but we all knew that


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 6, 2008)

I love Billy more then I ever thought I could. He stands by me even when Im a bitch and snap at him. He can look at me and know when Im upset or when im thinking about something that upsets me. He just knows. I love you.:kiss2:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 6, 2008)

washburn said:


> Give a shout to love, let it all hang out! who here is in love right now?
> 
> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*"I love her and she loves me."​*
I have spun out that simple phrase into about ten billion words, here and elsewhere, yet have added nothing. It is the pinnacle of human existence.


----------



## imfree (Nov 6, 2008)

Yah....love is grand. I came close a couple times,
but I'm still searchin', at 53.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUnXygYSoxA


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

Psh.
"Love" 
Temporary Infactuation, With a High Probabilty of Leading to Depression And Heartache Eventually.


...Sorry. I'm Still a tad Bitter. *I find it cute though, *Washburn and His Love. I Find it Touchingly Cute.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 6, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> I love Billy more then I ever thought I could. He stands by me even when Im a bitch and snap at him. He can look at me and know when Im upset or when im thinking about something that upsets me. He just knows. I love you.:kiss2:



Do you guys love each other? I would never have known that.


----------



## imfree (Nov 7, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> My Soulmate..
> 
> I am happy to announce that i have found my soulmate. Or rather i should say,he found me. Here on Dimensions.
> 
> ...



That was ever so beautiful, thanks for sharing the joy.
May God bless your love in a mighty way.


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 7, 2008)

I know we keep it very well hidden from the non-believers, and love haters.:wubu::blush::happy:




Susannah said:


> Do you guys love each other? I would never have known that.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Do you guys love each other? I would never have known that.



SHHHHH!! we try to keep it low key


----------



## Shosh (Nov 7, 2008)

Haunted said:


> SHHHHH!! we try to keep it low key



Good luck to you both.


----------



## Haunted (Nov 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Good luck to you both.



Thanks i know we are disgustingly loving and i'm sure many people wish we would STFU already but i myself can't help it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2008)

...XD Aahaaha. It's so weird to see people type in "STFU" 


I Always pronounce that outload and I'm like "ST-FFFFFFUHHHH"


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> you all suck
> 
> *sits in the corner and throws fish heads at people*
> 
> ;-)



Right, can I borrow a few of those stinky ones please? There's a corner over there that looks like it can use a bitter ol' fat woman. 

*INCOMING*

Well done everyone. Yeah. I hope you're all very very very happy. Yeah, you're probably all too busy humping the bejesus out of each other to even read this, you, you, you, happy lovestuffed, lucky, hormone-fuelled bundles of fucking happiness. :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

bellyjelly said:


> Right, can I borrow a few of those stinky ones please? There's a corner over there that looks like it can use a bitter ol' fat woman.
> 
> *INCOMING*
> 
> Well done everyone. Yeah. I hope you're all very very very happy. Yeah, you're probably all too busy humping the bejesus out of each other to even read this, you, you, you, happy lovestuffed, lucky, hormone-fuelled bundles of fucking happiness. :kiss2:



*kisses you on the cheek*


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL I wish we was to busy humping to read this but at 3000 miles apart it aint happening!!




bellyjelly said:


> Right, can I borrow a few of those stinky ones please? There's a corner over there that looks like it can use a bitter ol' fat woman.
> 
> *INCOMING*
> 
> Well done everyone. Yeah. I hope you're all very very very happy. Yeah, you're probably all too busy humping the bejesus out of each other to even read this, you, you, you, happy lovestuffed, lucky, hormone-fuelled bundles of fucking happiness. :kiss2:


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 7, 2008)

Update- Still in love, I've got the best girlfriend ever. I went through a rough patch earlier, and she fully had my back the whole time. I never imagined I would meet someone as great as she is.


----------



## xandman (Nov 8, 2008)

I am in love... but the person who I love dosnt want anything to do with me anymore... but I look at it positively and take it in stride, knowing one day I will move on and accept that she is happy and I will find the "right one" for me


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> *kisses you on the cheek*



Sympathy kisses!  



KaliCurves said:


> LOL I wish we was to busy humping to read this but at 3000 miles apart it aint happening!!



Yes, 3000 miles would make it quite tricky. But look on the bright side, that's much nearer than I am to getting any love 



xandman said:


> I am in love... but the person who I love dosnt want anything to do with me anymore... but I look at it positively and take it in stride, knowing one day I will move on and accept that she is happy and I will find the "right one" for me



Oh, poor you. Awful situation, but you know it'll work out good in the end. You'll realise one day, she wasn't 'the one'.


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 8, 2008)

washburn said:


> Give a shout to love, let it all hang out! who here is in love right now?



What a coincidink, me too? Spooky, huh?

Yeah i'm in love with a girl i know from uni. We've been on the same course ever since the start, i used to sit next to her at first cause she was in my halls, and she seemed nice, as well as damn fine. And yes, you guessed it, impossible to guess though it is, she's a BBW. 'Cept i ain't sure if she's into me that much. We do do the same course, we are friends but i'm not sure if she's in the same place i am.

But i'm gonna go for it, or would that be stupud?

HA, i was joking. Stupid? Turn down the chance to ask a BBW out, a nice, pretty one too who is on the same course as me? Get out if you think that it would be sensible, right now.


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 12, 2008)

If I could I would climb the highest mountain and shout about my sweet love..I am very lucky indeed to have him in my life.I am even more luckier that he will here for the 3rd time in less than a year this time next week.:wubu:
John truly has shown me how to love life again..:smitten:


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Renee - what a wonderful post - I'm lost for words...... and You know that doesn't happen very often.

I can only add that I am sooo looking forward to being together again.

lil john

:wubu::kiss2:




chocolate desire said:


> If I could I would climb the highest mountain and shout about my sweet love..I am very lucky indeed to have him in my life.I am even more luckier that he will here for the 3rd time in less than a year this time next week.:wubu:
> John truly has shown me how to love life again..:smitten:


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 13, 2008)

Aww I love this thread even though I am single as single can be lol! Y'all are so lucky, Im starting to forget how it feels to be loved *sigh*


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 13, 2008)

Pinky as sweet and beautiful as you are I doubt you will be single for long.
I am sure your prince is looking for you right now and when he finds you I want details tee hee.
When John and I started talking we both said we was not looking for a relationship and now look at us .


----------



## JohnWylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Well Pinky

I love you - even if it is from afar.

To me you just seem so lovable and as Renee says, I cant see singledom lasting long for you.

John



pinkylou said:


> Aww I love this thread even though I am single as single can be lol! Y'all are so lucky, Im starting to forget how it feels to be loved *sigh*


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations to those in love.  I've only had one relationship, and it was a major infatuation (of course) that faded while we were in different cities for a summer, at which point I realized I never really loved her nor was she right for me in any way so I ended it. I found that first infatuation to be a serious impairment of my judgement and therefore I despise it. The inexperienced little head really doesn't know whats best for the bigger head sometimes. I'd like to think now that I would be smarter about the whole process, as I know it just takes experience and keeping your head on straight. I'm still single since I haven't really been actively seeking a partner nor can I now since I'm hoping to adopt a lifestyle that would not be conducive to a long-term relationship (unless I find a fat girl who wants to be a traveling nomad for X years). I remain lonely by choice. 

On the other hand, I love Earth. :wubu: I love the individual trees and the forests made up of them, the windswept plains, the rain, the snow, the mountains. I love the soil, the frozen tundra, the seas, and all of the critters that inhabit our biosphere (humans not so much ). It is my love of Earth and my need to experience so much of it first hand that keeps me from seeking a partner right now. I figure I'm young now and I got plenty of my life to find and spend with a woman. *shrug* The future is uncertain.


----------



## curlysue (Nov 17, 2008)

It really is so nice and heart warming to hear all the lovely stories, brings a tear to my eye!

Im 23 and have never really been in love. I've had a couple of boyfriends but looking back now i can see that i was just with them because i wanted the expereince of being in a relationship. 

Im still young and enjoying being single but i hope someday i will find my 'Mr Right'


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a little bit in love with someone. And as time goes on, that little bit is making itself a bit more prominent. Just a bit. For now.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Yup here...

Getting married to my fiance in March 09... he is the most fantastic, wonderful man i have ever met and known! He treats me like a princess and has a simply divine belly *drools*

I truely believe we were made for each other, we are very alike in so many ways. Plus he loves to eat and I like to feed  


Love you Dan you are my world :blush::wubu:


----------



## CCC (Nov 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> you all suck
> 
> *sits in the corner and throws fish heads at people*
> 
> ;-)



this.


Meh... it's so hard to feel anything but bitterness while observing such enviable happiness. I just have to remind myself that I'm still only 19, which means I've got at least 10 more years before I'm completely ineligible/dead.

But seriously, congrats to everyone who has found such happiness already.


----------



## katorade (Nov 18, 2008)

CCC said:


> this.
> 
> 
> Meh... it's so hard to feel anything but bitterness while observing such enviable happiness. I just have to remind myself that I'm still only 19, which means I've got at least 10 more years before I'm completely ineligible/dead.
> ...



I'm going to be 29 in April, and probably still single. Just count yourself lucky if the hex I just put on you doesn't get you hit by a bus before you get "old and ileligable".


----------



## JimBob (Nov 18, 2008)

Am in love with a nice girl of around my age, and things are picking up from there.


----------



## CCC (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm going to be 29 in April, and probably still single. Just count yourself lucky if the hex I just put on you doesn't get you hit by a bus before you get "old and ileligable".



Hey now! I never mentioned anything about being old XD 
I just don't see how I can make it another 10 years without one of the most essential parts of life, as naive and weak as that sounds.


----------



## Victim (Nov 18, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm going to be 29 in April, and probably still single. Just count yourself lucky if the hex I just put on you doesn't get you hit by a bus before you get "old and ileligable".



Putting hexes on people when you have your own Saturn return to worry about...


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 18, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Pinky as sweet and beautiful as you are I doubt you will be single for long.
> I am sure your prince is looking for you right now and when he finds you I want details tee hee.
> When John and I started talking we both said we was not looking for a relationship and now look at us .



Thanks! I'll be sure to tell all, actually I might have something to report sooner than I thought!


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 18, 2008)

JohnWylde said:


> Well Pinky
> 
> I love you - even if it is from afar.
> 
> ...



Aww thanks! You're my favourite Dims couple!


----------



## washburn (Nov 19, 2008)

This is only a small glimpse of how much i love my hunny. No pictures, sounds or words can express it in its totality though but this here gives a good idea.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2008)

CCC said:


> this.
> 
> 
> Meh... it's so hard to feel anything but bitterness while observing such enviable happiness. I just have to remind myself that I'm still only 19, which means I've got at least 10 more years before I'm completely ineligible/dead.
> ...





hahashahahaha, so at 49 i should just push up daisies and get over it....seriously, love doesnt have an expiration date, thank goodness....


----------



## CCC (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess I should explain myself further...
I was referring to my own state and emotions; not giving anyone _else_ an ultimatum. I, personally, can't imagine going that much longer without the couple-based joy that I observe on a daily basis.
And the "10 years" was referring to the fact that I honestly think I'm going to die relatively young. I've got high blood pressure and was diagnosed with an ulcer a few weeks ago, despite a healthy diet and lifestyle. Seems like proof that stress kills.

EDIT: sorry to be such a downer XD


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

oh ffs! blarghblarghblargh! Live your life fully and passionately and enjoy it now, while you're young and single, and your love will come. You're 19! Are you truly ready for the love of your life? If you sit and worry, I can gaurantee you'll be single at 30.

Turning 29 in a week and I think I just hit that Can't Take It Anymore phase of adulthood.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2008)

CCC said:


> I, personally, can't imagine going that much longer without the couple-based joy that I observe on a daily basis.


What terrible pressure to put on yourself, and anyone who wanders into your relationship path. How can that type of desperation be the jumping off point for a healthy couple? 

Isn't it wiser, safer and happier to plan your life on your own instead of always "waiting until..."? Then when (if) someone comes along - how wonderful! But until then.... work your choice of career, buy a home, start a family, travel... do what you want. Sure - it would be nice to do all those things _with _a special someone, but the (temporary) lack of that someone doesn't mean you still can't have those things - and just live your life as happy as you can make it. Your ability to do those things doesn't depend on someone else - and if you think it does, then that's what's causing your stress - not the absence of that person. 


CCC said:


> And the "10 years" was referring to the fact that I honestly think I'm going to die relatively young. I've got high blood pressure and was diagnosed with an ulcer a few weeks ago, despite a healthy diet and lifestyle. Seems like proof that stress kills.



Both treatable and manageable. Lordy - you're young! (I think?). The world is ahead of you, and you have so many choices yet to make. So make some. Don't wait for things that you have little control over. Take control over the things you do.

I don't mean to dismiss your pain, or pooh-pooh any loneliness you might feel. I get it. I was in your position. I never thought I'd find anyone, so I just... played the hand I was dealt, and had a pretty good time. I did a lot of the things I'm suggesting to you, and I'm glad I didn't wait to do them. I wish you the best - but I hope you don't just sit around and wait for it, bemoaning the fact that it's not there yet, ya know?

P.S. Consider this... what if you're not destined to meet 'the One' until you're 32? 35? 40?


----------



## CCC (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, but just to clarify: I don't let whatever inner turmoil I've got slow me down in life. I enjoy classes, have several hobbies, and I'm not lacking for friends (friends who would never describe me as morose or lonely. It's a lot easier to let those things out on internet forums). 

Furthermore, I'm not looking for "the one," or looking to get married, or anything like that. I'd just like to find a bit of companionship that I've witnessed essentially every friend I've ever had (my own age) find themselves by this point. Statistically have they just gotten "lucky?" I tend to think not, but even if that were the case, it doesn't do anything to supress that envy.

Oh- and the stress isn't from this persay.
Anyway, I'm realllly sorry if I've steered this topic off track into Sadsacksville.
I think my initial comment was blown out of proportion a bit.
:doh:


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 11, 2008)

washburn said:


> Give a shout to love, let it all hang out! who here is in love right now?
> 
> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> She is beautiful, kind, an all around sweetheart, damn sexy, funny, finds me funny, has the voice of an angel and a heart of gold. we share sooooooo much in common its scary!! The universe will provide! Throw out all your love to the world and make some more! even if our hands are empty, let out hearts be full and never diminished!
> ...




ty for posting this it made me happy happy happy *sigh* love and romance aren't dead after all!


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 12, 2008)

*sigh* I miss being in love...I havent been in SERIOUS love for over 4 years. Everyone since him has been "eh yeah sure I love you"


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 12, 2008)

I loved this post.. Congrats to you both may love live forever.




washburn said:


> This is only a small glimpse of how much i love my hunny. No pictures, sounds or words can express it in its totality though but this here gives a good idea.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 12, 2008)

It might have been the Taj Mahal....he had me from day one...the next day.....and day 3079.....he had me at hello....he will likely have me forever and a day....he moves me.....he soothes me....kindred spirit......he is.......


http://www.tajmahalindia.net/ 

View attachment taj-evening.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> *sigh* I miss being in love...I havent been in SERIOUS love for over 4 years. Everyone since him has been "eh yeah sure I love you"



Now I'm a jealous wench......I can't even get laid....errrrrrr I mean a date...much less a guy at least pretending to love me :doh:


----------



## QueenB (Dec 14, 2008)

haha this is a vid i made a few months ago. the first part is my depiction of the loneliness that is had when i'm not with him. cheesy, i know. 

http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g198/pattymcbeardy/?action=view&current=mybaby_0001.flv


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2008)

QueenB said:


> haha this is a vid i made a few months ago. the first part is my depiction of the loneliness that is had when i'm not with him. cheesy, i know.
> 
> http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g198/pattymcbeardy/?action=view&current=mybaby_0001.flv



Ok, this actually made me cry. I miss you both now and I don't even know you!!


----------



## QueenB (Dec 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Ok, this actually made me cry. I miss you both now and I don't even know you!!



awww bex ;_;. <3


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm in love. He is the best thing that has ever happened to me. We have a great relationship. We are best friends. He makes me laugh more than anyone I have ever known. I think he is the most handsome man in the world. We are getting married in February. I finally get to make him mine forever. Very happy about that :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Haunted (Dec 15, 2008)

2 Weeks !!!!


----------



## KendraLee (Dec 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> 2 Weeks !!!!



I soooo know how you feel. I luckily only have 5 days


----------



## Haunted (Dec 19, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I soooo know how you feel. I luckily only have 5 days



Actually I'm down to 9 days and about 12 hours As of right ....... Now!


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 24, 2008)

4 days....


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 25, 2008)

Von Pudge is my one and only true love


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 25, 2008)

Kinkykitten is the love of my life:wubu:
She is simply the best anyone could ever wish for. She is always know how to make me laugh, she is clever and she has such a kind and good heart. She looks amazing, so damn gorgeous..such a hot sexy body and a beautiful face and the most amazing eyes. It makes me so happy and proud knowing that I get to marry the girl of my dreams


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 28, 2008)

pardon me while i get a gun to blow my brains out....


I want to be in love so bad... but i keep finding frogs....

it sucks!


----------



## Haunted (Dec 28, 2008)

17 Hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 28, 2008)

now whos going to clean up my brains from all over the wall?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> now whos going to clean up my brains from all over the wall?


 

It might be easier if you didn't read this thread, don't you think? 

Haha.


----------



## Haunted (Dec 28, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It might be easier if you didn't read this thread, don't you think?
> 
> Haha.



Good point i didn't mean to push her over the edge But what else should i say in this thread ! Sorry about that big ol Hole in your head Holly, Good luck finding your own slice of lovin


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 28, 2008)

Von_Pudge said:


> Kinkykitten is the love of my life:wubu:
> She is simply the best anyone could ever wish for. She is always know how to make me laugh, she is clever and she has such a kind and good heart. She looks amazing, so damn gorgeous..such a hot sexy body and a beautiful face and the most amazing eyes. It makes me so happy and proud knowing that I get to marry the girl of my dreams



:blush::smitten: Just One day to go now   I'll be back with you! xx


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 28, 2008)

its okay Haunted...

I have bandaids for this sort of thing. 

2 in fact

Vodka and Rum


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

KinkyKitten,

Do you mind if I ask what are your plans after the wedding? Are you moving to be with him or is he moving to where you are? Other plans? 

Hope I am not being too nosy- just interested in the new loving couple


----------



## washburn (Jan 1, 2009)

There isn't nothin like spending new years with the one you love :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 8, 2009)

*...AMEN...​*




washburn said:


> There isn't nothin like spending new years with the one you love :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------

